# coughing baby goat



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

We have 2 bucklings that are mostly Saanan with some Alpine that are just over 1 week old. One of them has had a little cough since we have had him (2 days now) but today it sounds worse and he does it more. He also sounds a bit rattely and breathes rapidly. This can't be good.  What do we do?


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

His temp is 103.1 and he has a runny nose with some mucusy discharge. He is listless and just wants to lie around. He did take a bottle of milk a couple of hours ago, but only 3 oz.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

He needs electrolytes


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

The vet isn't in today or tomorrow. What should I do? he doesn't have a fever, is there a way to treat this without antibiotics? I read on fiasco farm about giving cold meds...can I do that? I hate to see the poor little guy doing poorly. This is our first time doing bottle baby goats...not a good start.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

A-K-A said:


> He needs electrolytes


And something to reduce the fever.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

By now i hope you called a Vet


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Since i am not there i am only going by your information. Your young boy has pneunomia. Ir is the number one killer in all young livestock. Milk will not help it. Two days old it should have had more colostrum. Where it woukd get the natural antibiotics. I understand how you feel about using antibiotics. At this point this is antibiotic is what he needs. (broad spectrum) tylan 200 1cc for 5 days Injected. IM. Try tractor supply or your area Co-op. Some devine intervention might be requested also.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry posting from phone and editting is slow and not efficiant


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

Our choice of vet I did speak with by phone. She said the temp is fine, though in the higher but still normal range, and to not give electrolytes as she said he needed the protein from the milk. I can't get a script from her however as I can't get to her. She suggested I call the other vet who is near me. He is not in today or tomorrow. The office said to call back end of day and he might give permission to give me script without seeing the goat. if not I might be able to talk the other vet into leaving a script in the drop box and my dh can pick it up after work and bring it home. I do have some agrimycin on hand, will that work?

I could offer the electrolyte between his milk feedings?? Would that be a win-win scenario, still milk offerings at his regular intervals for protein yet some electrolytes for hydration since he isn't taking as much?

I don't know if he had colostrum or not. We got him at 1 wk old, 2 days ago.

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I tried to get him to take some electrolytes but he wouldn't. His mouth is all messy and his breathing is strongly labored with protractions. I sure am praying he pulls through! I hope we can get some meds for him soon. If anyone can tell me if agrimycin will work I have that and can go give a SC shot anytime I get a dosage. I thought I read it won't work if they are on milk, though.


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

OK we finally have a script so as soon as dh gets home with it, we can give it to him. I hope it's not too late. And I hope and pray the other goatling doesn't come down with it, too. 

Anyone have advice on how to give electrolytes when the goat won't take anything? I don't want to make him aspirate it by trying to force it, as the bottle runs when turned upside down.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me know how it goes. It hard to diagnosis on the internet- vets won't normally on the phone too often. It is to easy to miss diagnosis. 


Prayers do help too


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Also I miss read your post about age. We can assume he got colostrum then


----------



## littlemother (Dec 29, 2012)

Just to follow-up, the little guy is doing great now! I read on fiascofarm about an herbal remedy and had 3 of the 5 herbs on hand and he was so lethargic and lifeless and we couldn't get him to take much at all, so I figured it couldn't hurt so I made an infusion and gave him some in some electrolyte, only a little because he wouldn't take much and 3 hrs later he got up and took more and then 3 hrs later he was up and on his feet and HUNGRY and took a bottle of milk with the infusion in it. By then he wasn't snotting anymore, his breathing wasn't labored or fast and no more snotty/runny nose, but he did still have the cough. Dh got home with the meds at night and I gave him the shot of Batril and another pill we gave him. He still has a bit of a cough but he is doing very well now. THanks for talking me through with suggestions!


----------

